# I'm a "newbie" can someone give an easy overview of how RCI Works [Pueblo Bonito]



## Hellermi (Jan 13, 2015)

I am a recent Timeshare owner.  I am happy with my resort and the "basic" benefits that I paid for (in other words, I assume that I will be able to use the base room I purchased and all the extra's are cream cheese if they are available.

I purchased a base 100 points for a Jr. Suite at Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach in Cabo, which I can use for any week and book up to 1 year in advance.  I also got thrown in 100 Platinum points, which I can use to upgrade to a 1 bedroom or a second week in a Jr. Suite - with the restriction that these platinum points cannot be used unless you book within 4 months of your stay and they cannot be used Christmas / New Years, Thanksgiving Week, or Easter Week.

In reality I plan on using just my basic points.  

If I want to go somewhere else, how does RCI really work and what are the costs beyond the membership?  I would not mind somehow trading my Platinum Points for something in the US for a long weekend type of get away.

I appreciate any input and guidance any of you can provide a Newbie like me.

Thank you.


----------



## puppymommo (Jan 13, 2015)

First of all you have the ascertain which RCI system you are in: weeks or points. It sounds like you are weeks but I am not sure.

Weeks rentals are for one week at a time. Each resort/season is given a "point" value called TPU (trading power unit). You can go to the TPU calendar on the RCI website and see much your resort is worth.

RCI points is a whole different system. You use points (don't get them confused with TPU) to book up to 7 days. So you can see, RCI Points works better for short stays; RCI weeks for week long stays. Usually your resort is one or the other, you don't get to choose.

Not sure if that was simple or not. 

Someone else will chime in with exchange fees ect.


----------



## klpca (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't answer your questions, but we have a Mexico forum ( http://tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=25 ) so try reposting your question there where some other Pueblo Bonito owners will see it and they can probably help you.

Also, if you are on facebook, try this group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/PB.owners/ They are a great resource.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 13, 2015)

klpca said:


> try reposting your question there where some other Pueblo Bonito owners will see it and they can probably help you.



I'm sorry, but duplicate posts are not permitted on TUG, but I did move the post to the Exchanging Forum, which is the best place for it.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 13, 2015)

Hard to invent a simple, but complete primer on RCI. First, you have to join RCI. It's about $90/yr and discounts are available for multi years. I think you go through your resort to set this up. 

THEN, as mentioned above without explanation, each room/season/size- and I don't know what all- is assigned a 'Trading Point Unit' TPU number that you use as 'currency' to exchange. It's a number from small single numbers (2-3) up to 60 (I think) If your PB studio (what they call a Jr.Suite) is worth, say 15 TPUs, you can exchange into another timeshare with that- or lower- value. You get to keep the 'change', and it carries over for 1 year. Or you can just 'bank' your TPUs for a year and have double the next year. There is an 'exchange fee', currently $209 online or $219 by phone to reserve an exchange.

I am not sure how you can use these Bonus Points as far as exchanging. That's between you and PB and I doubt RCI has much say about it.

RCI also has what are called 'Last Calls', and Extra Vacations, which arfe straight-up rentals. Last Calls (inside 45 days before move-in) are under $300 for the week and don't cost you any points. They are mostly off- or shoulder season at 2nd tier resorts, but occasionally you catch a pearl. Extra Vaca's are sort of the same, but further out, time wise. Often developers let these go to generate bodies for the sales department.

This is FAR from definitive, but I hope it helps.

Jim


----------



## RichardL (Jan 15, 2015)

*Special RCI/Sunset Beach Tip*

Sunset Beach has for the past several years had the follow upgrade deal with RCI.  Once you join RCI which you may or may not do, but if you do if you own a Pueblo Bonito, you are assigned a special Pueblo Bonito/Rci representative.  Normally, as an owner to reserve your studio you call Sunset Beach.  However, if you call RCI/Sunset Beach and deposit your studio into RCI, and pay the standard RCI exchange fee you can upgraded.  For me I went from a one bedroom to a 2 bedroom, and the sooner you make this election the more dates are available.  I assume than for less than $200 you can upgrade from a studio into a 2 bedroom also.  Trust me I know you love your studio, but a 2 bedroom for if just 2 people saves you more than $200 in Costco/Kitchen and Washer/Dryer privileges.  Everyone who has come down and stayed in our two bedroom wants to return.  I assume that this special upgrade is available to trade to any Pueblo Bonito, but I always choose Sunset.

Enjoy Sunset.  You should call RCI and ask if you have limitations trading your studio, and that might depend on whether it is a week or a point system.  Here is a tip for a studio in the Interval network.  I own a Marriott Lockout, so I spilt it into a one bedroom and a lock out, and than trade the lockout through Interval and as long as I am flexible on my selected dates I trade into a Resort that only has 2 bedroom non lock off units, i.e. no one bedroom, studio et  It works for me.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 15, 2015)

welcome to TUG, you can get a healthy dose of "timesharing knowledge" right here on this page:

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/tug_timeshare_advice.shtml


----------

